# QSI Magnum question



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am trying to find out whether a QSI Magnum decoder and soundboard (older style) unit can be reprogrammed from a diesel to a steam (Inyo 4-4-0) . Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes it can. You need the QSI programming interface and the Q2 Upgrade software. Plug the decoder into the interface, download and customize your new sound file on the Q2 software, then upload it to the Magnum. Oh, make sure you download the latest version of the Q2 software and CV Manager software (for setting the sound, motor, and light controls of the decoder once the file is installed) every time you go to program a decoder. QSI updates these pieces of software frequently (and by that I mean often every month or so), so you want to make sure you've got the latest version. When you download the software from QSI's web site and install it, it simply writes over the older version, so there's no need to uninstall anything. 

Know that the new ".q3" files are designed for the Titan, but as of this writing, there are no .q3 files for steam anyway. As part of the programming, there's a "compatibility check" feature that will make sure the file you're uploading to the Magnum is actually supported by that Magnum. 

Good luck! 

Later, 

K


----------

